# A couple of snow clearing video's



## Wildfire1 (Sep 29, 2011)

Had a hugh snow and wind storm come though Eastern Newfoundland this past week. Did a few vids on it. Enjoy. 



*Part 1* [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbWeVuHNaJo[/ame]

*Part 2* [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7w32ZISI0E8[/ame]


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks for the ride along.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice video......Nice machine!!!

The only criticism I have is the credits at the end of the video are running to fast!


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Great videos, Paul. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------

